
Building a GameBoy with CSS (and JS) - baumannq
https://github.com/baumannzone/gameboy-css
======
baumannq
Demo : [https://baumannzone.github.io/gameboy-
css/](https://baumannzone.github.io/gameboy-css/)

Video (Speed code) :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G_4hoLzoVc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G_4hoLzoVc)

Medium post (Spanish) : [https://medium.com/@baumannsito/dibujando-una-
gameboy-con-cs...](https://medium.com/@baumannsito/dibujando-una-gameboy-con-
css-b78e5f148eff)

